# Images seem to get corrupted.



## Christian Walker (12 Mar 2015)

Hi I wonder if someone can suggest what the problem can be.  I have a Nikon D700 and sandisk extreme UDMA memory card, and generally upload to iPHOTO as I don't muck about with my pics very much.  (Seriously need to update my knowledge on image software).  Recently I have noticed that when I view recently uploaded images on iPHOTO that it loads the whole image but then a perfectly rectangular portion of some images (sometimes all sometimes not, and the size of the portion varies) turns to black.  

Initially I thought this could be because the memory card is 5 years old now, like the camera, and maybe its not saving properly.  But then how does it load the full image in the first place ?  

Can anyone shed any light on this please ? Is it time to sell my camera and update it perhaps ?  Ive never really used it to its full potential.


----------



## BigTom (13 Mar 2015)

Examples?


----------



## Another Phil (13 Mar 2015)

Hi Christian,
If you can see the images normally on the camera's screen and on your computer prior to uploading to IPHOTO it is very unlikely to be a camera/card problem, for peace of mind you can always try a new card, and it's worth reformatting your current card (after saving the images!). Updating a D700? I wouldn't for a few years yet.

Do you have the same problem if you view the IPHOTO images on a different computer? It could be your graphics card is slow, or your download rate is bad.

Is there a limit on file size for IPHOTO? ie. are you uploading photos which are too large?

I have similar issues occasionally but I know that's because my internet access is via a PAYG dongle.

There's probably more but my lunchbreak just ran out
cheers phil


----------



## X3NiTH (13 Mar 2015)

Are you Uploading JPEGs or NEFs? Does the effect happen with all images or only ones that have been rotated to straighten or reoriented from landscape to portrait?

I see a similar issue occasionally when rotating RAW files opened Snapseed on the iPad (36Mpx D800E NEF files), doesn't appear to be an issue if the starting image is a JPEG, half the image goes black immediately after confirming the transfer, to get round this problem I save the RAW first then rotate the image using the saved JPEG. 

Pictures are worth a thousand words, so lets demonstrate the effect I see.

Here is the NEF file opened up in Snapseed and the extracted JPEG saved as is with no edits.



This is what happens if you try and straighten the image slightly and save the resultant file!



Dramatic isn't it. This has only become a recent problem since iOS 8, no problems before the update. On iOS 8 and up I feel there was a change in the the way RAW files are handled and how the JPEG preview is extracted from them as they are now a nightmare to work with when previously there was no issue. It's an effing chore using RAW files on iOS 8 now.

No chance that awesome camera of yours is at fault, you'd have to be mad to sell it unless it's for an upgrade!


----------



## Christian Walker (15 Mar 2015)

X3NITH.... that is exactly what happens, and it occurs when I am in edit mode.  Im using full mac OSX latest version.


----------



## X3NiTH (15 Mar 2015)

Apparently Apple have stopped development of iPhoto so any changes to the OS that affect the handling of RAW images will leave iPhoto prone to failure. On the Mac there are reported problems with the RAW file handler being slightly broken and corrupting images when editing RAW (it doesn't use the RAW file it uses the embedded JPEG contained within the RAW) in iPhoto 9.6 and it requires a reinstall of the RAW file handler, but it's apparently only a temporary fix as auto update reinstalls it at some point and breaks it again so auto updates on these files need to be turned off to make the fix permanent. 

The best solution to this when using iPhoto is to start with a JPEG first which either means shooting in JPEG or both JPEG+RAW and only importing the cameras JPEG for use with iPhoto. If you want to have the extra control over the images using RAW (change WB, adjust exposure) then you'll need to use something that can deal with these files more directly like Lightroom.

Very annoying when your workflow works the way you want it to and apple then go and put a spanner in the works.


----------



## Christian Walker (15 Mar 2015)

Just another reason NOT to bother buying apple next time around.  My mum has a nice new Vaio laptop with windows 8 on that she hates.  I feel a re education coming on.  Im getting very pissed of with apple these days.


----------



## X3NiTH (15 Mar 2015)

If you haven't tried CaptureNX2 yet it's worth digging it out the box providing you got it bundled with the camera which is very likely, it's an awesome piece of software for editing NikonRAW, uses control points for image editing, called U-Point (why I like Snapseed on the pad as it works similarly albeit JPEG only), sadly it too has now been superseded by Nikons new editor CaptureNX-D which is free but made by SilkyPix to make it more like Lightroom so the U-Point editing is gone as this IP belonged to NikSoftware (no relation to Nikon) which got swallowed up by Google.

Shame about the U-Points but if you haven't used CaptureNX (and it's not in the box) then you won't miss them so you can get stuck right in and download for free CaptureNX-D which will quite happily allow you to process RAW files without breaking them.


----------

